# I need a Math wizard!



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

So I finished installing my irrigation unit a few weeks ago. Due to living on a well with 1 PPM iron, I installed a rid-o-rust injection system. Since the core job of this is to dispense the rust inhabitor, there is zero info on other products in the manual (except for their products of course). Maybe I am overthinking this, but can someone help me figure out how to properly dose different applications through this system. For example, let's say I wanted to spoon feed through this system some N. How would I go about doing that? Tenacity? Dimension? Those are the three primary things I think I could use it for.

Even Dr. Google didn't source any good answers :dunno: 


Any insight would be so helpful! :beer:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not attempt anything that needs precision thru this. How can you control the concentration going to each zone/head? How will it get even distribution?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Don't they sell their own liquid fertilizer to be used with that system? As for the herbicides, I don't think I would do that...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm with g-man here. Anything precision would at very least a bad idea. The application would be horribly uneven. Also imagine a good gust of wind blowing a bunch of tenacity onto a neighbors rose bushes.... or a neighborhood child.

It also may very well be a violation of federal law. Most herbicides I have seen have specific language on the label to not apply through irrigation.

You could probably use it for something like low doses of bio stimulants, or natural pest control, like cedar or garlic oil to deter mosquitoes.

The liquid fertilizers made to be injected are intended for drip systems or hand watering fertigation (usually ornamentals) with something like a dosatron.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

It sure seems to me like they are marketing the fertilizer for sprinkler systems also...


----------

